# Question: Boot Camp/Parallels with OEM Windows



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi!
I've got retail box version of Windows XP that I bought specially for my Mac to run it in Parallels.
I wonder, will OEM windows that comes with different PCs work in Parallels legally? I mean, what are the activation issues of OEM Windows and is it legal that I use it on other machines? Thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge the OEM licensed copy of Windows cannot be transferred between machines. That seems to be the only difference between an OEM license and a full retail license.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

shuuhen said:


> To the best of my knowledge the OEM licensed copy of Windows cannot be transferred between machines. That seems to be the only difference between an OEM license and a full retail license.


Correct, OEM Windows is locked to the computer it came with, unless it's never been installed, then it's locked to the 1st computer it's installed on. Remember, when you activate it, it phones home to make sure it's okay to work, and the servers will know if it's been used before.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> Correct, OEM Windows is locked to the computer it came with, unless it's never been installed, then it's locked to the 1st computer it's installed on. Remember, when you activate it, it phones home to make sure it's okay to work, and the servers will know if it's been used before.


Thanks, that's just what I suspected, but you made it absolutely clear.

And what about Windows retail version? Can I install it on multiple PC/Parallels virtual machines? For example, if I wish to make two or more virtual machines on my Mac, in Parallels, can I use one retail copy of Windows on them (just imagine the situation, it doesn't look real in fact)? As far as I know Windows counts each Virtual Machine as a separate computer, that's why there are often some activation issues.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, as far as Microsoft is concerned, you need a different copy of Windows for each virtual machine, if you are using them concurrently. But if you only plan on having one installed at a time, then I believe you can use it in one virtual machine, and then when you delete that one, then you can move it to another one. At least, that is my understanding. Someone with a little more knowledge of these things is welcome to correct me.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is truth or not, but on some forums I saw that people contacted with Microsoft in order to explain that they run Windows on one Physical machine, but in separate virtual environments. I'm not sure if this worked out, but I highly doubt that Microsoft will let you activate Windows in this case.
What I like in Parallels is Boot Camp support, that resolves this issue (I don't need another copy of Windows to play games, for example)


----------

